# Problem + VB-Projekt als EXE exportieren



## NCphalon (20. Juni 2010)

Moin,

hab neulich mit VB angefangen (MS Visual Basic 2010 Express) un würd jetz gern mein Projekt in ne EXE umwandeln, die auf jedem Rechner ausführbar is. Geht das, un wenn ja, wie?

Un nochwas: Irgendwie funktioniert das mit dem Filter für Datei öffnen net, ich hab folgendes eingegeben:


```
'OpenFileDialog1
        '
        Me.OpenFileDialog1.FileName = "Wähle eine Bilddatei"
        Me.OpenFileDialog1.Filter = "JPEG-Dateien (* .jpg) | * .jpg | PNG-Dateien (* .png) | * .png | BMP-Dateien (*. " & _
            "bmp) | * .bmp | Alle Dateien (* *) | * *"
        '
```

aber wenn ich dann im Dialog einen dateityp auswähle, zeigt er mir diese dateien net an, nur wenn ich auf Alle Dateien geh, zeigt er mir welche an.

MfG


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (20. Juni 2010)

Um eine .exe zu erstellen gehst du einfach in Visual Studio auf  Erstellen ---> Veröffentlichen.
Zum testen kannst du auch die .exe aus dem Projektordner/Debugordner verwenden.
Der Rest erklärt sich von selbst


----------



## NCphalon (20. Juni 2010)

Hm... also die exe aus dem Release Ordner lässt sich zwar bei mir überall ausführen aber auf em anderen rechner geht sie net. Da kommt dann die Meldung dass irgendwas installiert werden muss (Genaue Beschreibung hab ich net), aber ich will sowieso dass das ohne Installation geht.

EDIT: Hab das Filterproblem gelöst, ohne Leerzeichen neben dem Punkt gehts.


----------



## sph3re (21. Juni 2010)

kann es sein das mit VS2010 exe datein vllt nen .NET 4.0 brauchen?


----------



## NCphalon (21. Juni 2010)

Ja, habs neulich aufm Netbook probiert un da stand dann auch was installiert werden muss.

Müsste ich das dann mit em älteren Programm schreiben damits auch mit älteren .NET Versionen läuft? Weil .NET Framework 4.0 is 155MB groß un ich glaub net dass das unbedingt erforderlich is um en simplen Bildbetrachter auszuführn^^


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juni 2010)

Bei den großen Versionen (> Express Edition) kann man die .Net Version beim Anlegen des Projekts einstellen. Es gibt unter den Projekteigenschaften (Rechtsklick Projekt -> Eigenschaften) aber noch die Einstellung Zielframework (bei mir "Target framework", da ich die englische Version nutze). Bis .Net 2.0 geht's runter.


----------

